# First handgun



## Jax (May 11, 2011)

Hello everyone my name is Jax im looking to get a taurus pt 92 but have heard many things during the pruchase of a taurus of not knowing when your getting sumthing one that is reliable any answers or discussion would be much obliged.

Thank you


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

I have found Taurus's to be as reliable as any other make. Considering that Taurus bought the Brazilian plant owned by Beretta where Beretta made 92's, do you think the Taurus PT-92 would suddenly be a whole lot different than a few months/days before when it was owned by Beretta? All guns, or any gun can have an issue. But they are generally limited to a single case rather than "class" problems with the whole production series. It's like buying a new car these days. Some days ya get a lemon, when everyone else loves theirs!


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)

If you like it I would get it. Since it's your first handgun it's a good start.


----------

